# Big Lagoon Fly Fishing



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

Spent a few hours fly fishing from the SUP this morning. I was using a chartreuse clouser minnow, on a 9' 9wt. Didn't have any luck, but was wondering if anyone else has tried fly fishing big lagoon with any luck?


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Dock lites and flyrods go together if you like the nitelife...

Same goes for Little lagoon..


----------



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

Are there public docks that can be fished off of? I put in in Big Lagoon Recreational Park and didn't really see any docks that went out into the water


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

In my opinion, this is not the best time of year for fishing this specific area.

Find some canals or bayous with deeper water.

Dock lights will not generally produce this time of year either. When temps drop the bait fish go up into the bayou.


----------



## jmockrocks (Jan 18, 2017)

Any recommendations on bayous or canals? If you don't mind. I don't want to take your favorite spot


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Google Earth/Maps


----------

